# If you want to become avid, read.



## paintballreview (Feb 27, 2012)

I have been golfing for 10 years. I am 16 and started at the age of 6. At 11, I won my club Championship. At Tweleve I won my towns Cup, and at 15, I placed 8th out of 46 in a Rhode Island USGA tournament. One tip has advanced my game 10 fold.

*Crush The Can!!!!!*
I have always had a good swing, as far as upperboddy/shoulders/and timining. My legs never would be consistint. The old Tiger used this for swinging. Picture an Arizona tall iced tea, empty, under your left (If your a righty) Foot. Pretend to stomp down on it on your heel, while your swing begins the shift for the down/acceleration phase. Let me know how this works. I used to have a problem hitting inconsisitng, mostly fat and thin. This will get your club head in front of the ball, everytime. It made me a 3 Handicap golfer. Please try and give me some ideas on how it felt, and performed.
A.J.


----------



## bookerton (Feb 28, 2012)

*re*

Tiger woods ,Oh great man ,like him very much


----------



## paintballreview (Feb 27, 2012)

Its a game of time......eventually you will get it. I give an applause to anyone who plays the game of golf. As you know, it can become frustrating!!!!


----------



## behing19 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great Achievements!!!! My only thing is, what about those of us that don't lift our front foot at all? I went through a similar thing that really helped my game and does the same thing. 

I was told to start my down swing with a bump of my hips forwards. Once I got that down I went from a 14 to a 6 in a hurry.


----------



## Gifted Golfer (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice. Great achievements


----------

